# rotten teeth



## bobNkamille (Sep 5, 2009)

so I have this narly ass rotten tooth in the back of my mouth. I have called a ton of dentist all of them are expensive as all hell. 50 dollars is still expensive to me. And thats the lowest they will go. So I was wondering how the hell can I get this tooth checked out/ripped the fuck out. And not have to call up people for money. I dont have a rich family so I will have to call 2-3 of them and feel like a piece of shit doing so. If any one can help me out with how to get dental work done with out paying for it would be lovely. I dont give a fuck about my credit I'm already going to have to claim bankruptcy in the future so if some one could help me out that would be AWESOME


----------



## wartomods (Sep 5, 2009)

go to like a dentary school or something, sometimes they do things for free


----------



## sleep (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had a few bad teeth and I definitely know how you feel. These remedies will get you by for a little while but a recommend you get it taken care of asap. Having it pulled will probably the cheapest option.

For pain get some severe pain Orajel or maximum strength Anbesol. You can also try using clove oil or real vanilla extract and put few drops on a cotton pad and keep it on your tooth for a little bit or just swish some strong liquor around in your mouth occasionally. 

Rinse your mouth out with salt water or Listerine after every meal.

Tylenol PM and chamomile tea will help you sleep.



Here are some links that may help you out with finding low cost care.

HRSA - Find a Health Center - Search Page

Free Medical Clinics, Free Dental Clinics, Free Medical Help All over USA


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn..that sucks. Idk how...but somehow I have managed to never get a cavity...not even one. I think it's genetic for me. But I have had many close friends that cried over their teeth. 50 bucks seems a reasonable price. Donate plasma...spange...fly a sign..whatever. Just get it done so you won't be miserable


----------



## Angela (Sep 7, 2009)

I've had a couple bad teeth that had to come out and they are definitely something that you'd rather have fixed sooner rather than later. Options are very limited in most parts of the country and since I don't know where you are I don't know if this will help but on the west coast there's Outside In(Outside In :: Serving homeless youth and low-income adults in Portland Oregon) in Portland that may be able to help and on the east coast there's RAM(Schedule2009) that will take care of it for you. If neither of these are anywhere that you can get to then the $50 extraction is definitely your best bet.


----------



## finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Take care of your teeth and your teeth will take care of you. Fifty is a lot of money, but it's worth it to not feel the constant pain. Your teeth can't heal themselves unlike other parts of your body. I don't know, it seems that you're undervaluing yourself, which is a charming trait, but ultimately detrimental to yourself.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had a broken molar since 2002 or so. I still have it because, as you say, dentists are expensive and, when I had money, there were more _fun_ things to spend it on than having a root canal.  Over the years, I've found that a combination of plain 'ol aspirin and antibiotics (from the free clinic) will keep it in check. It gets inflamed about once or twice a year, but only for a few days at a time. And the pain isn't unbearable anymore. I would not, however, recommend this route for everybody.


----------



## Angela (Sep 8, 2009)

jdrakeh said:


> I've had a broken molar since 2002 or so. I still have it because, as you say, dentists are expensive and, when I had money, there were more _fun_ things to spend it on than having a root canal.  Over the years, I've found that a combination of plain 'ol aspirin and antibiotics (from the free clinic) will keep it in check. It gets inflamed about once or twice a year, but only for a few days at a time. And the pain isn't unbearable anymore. I would not, however, recommend this route for everybody.



I also did this route for several years with my teeth before finally getting the damn things out and from experience I can say that I definitely don't recommend it. I probably spent more on ibuprofen and orajel over those few years than it would have cost to extract them. Antibiotics will also start having less effect if your having to take them frequently.


----------



## anonimouse (Dec 28, 2009)

A few good points were brought up here. 
Probably the best point is that your teeth don't heal themselves. It will ONLY get worse, and the only solution is to have a pro deal with it, if it has to come out, then it has to come out. Some people have the shit luck of bad teeth. I'm one of those people.
When you have that bad tooth and it abscesses (and eventually it will) that infection can enter the blood stream and do some serious damage that can turn fatal. All from a tooth. 
I have had a bad experience with a tooth and wound up going to the ER, where a polite doctor ripped the hell out of the inside of my face getting a tooth out, gave me a shot of morphine and sent me on my way. Do what you have to and be your own advocate. 
good luck.
if you find a free clinic let me know, more of my teeth are going bad.


----------



## LeilaniRose (Dec 28, 2009)

I wish I knew more to help. Im in the same situation with my teeth, Im hoping I can still undo some of my damage. However, I agree with flying a sign, it shouldnt take long to get the money you need.


----------



## logan714 (Dec 29, 2009)

anonimouse said:


> A few good points were brought up here.
> Probably the best point is that your teeth don't heal themselves. It will ONLY get worse, and the only solution is to have a pro deal with it, if it has to come out, then it has to come out. Some people have the shit luck of bad teeth. I'm one of those people.
> When you have that bad tooth and it abscesses (and eventually it will) that infection can enter the blood stream and do some serious damage that can turn fatal. All from a tooth.
> I have had a bad experience with a tooth and wound up going to the ER, where a polite doctor ripped the hell out of the inside of my face getting a tooth out, gave me a shot of morphine and sent me on my way. Do what you have to and be your own advocate.
> ...



here they have free dental

logan


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 30, 2009)

osha root is the best thing ive found to help my pals with painful mouth afflictions if they cant afford painkillers. it's like clove oil, but doesnt make fuckin everything taste like cloves.

if you need somethin for pain after the extraction, thats the way to go. best way to find it is a tincture.


----------

